# any one know this coral?



## Gerry Liong (Aug 22, 2010)

Aquarium Gallery - P1000167


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Gerry Liong said:


> Aquarium Gallery - P1000167


Blasamusa I believe


----------



## Gerry Liong (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you trouble93
can you give features why you call Blasamusa?
so i can check my coral
thank


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Gerry Liong said:


> thank you trouble93
> can you give features why you call Blasamusa?
> so i can check my coral
> thank


The blue/green color or it could be micromusa. This is just a shot in the dark I just don't think it something easy like a candy cane or a trumpet.


----------



## pmarlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

It's not a blasto... could be a micromussa, but I wouldn't put money on it. My bet would be some species of Acanthastrea (not an Acan Lord) or one of the umpteen Favia species. Hard call...


----------



## saltysupply (Jan 4, 2011)

looks like micro to me like they said


----------

